

Show HN: heathub.co, live GitHub push events visualization. - abuiles
http://heathub.co

======
drats
Nice work, would be nice to see some kind of average for a weekday.

~~~
abuiles
Thanks! I'm planning to add more visualizations, so I'm actually saving the
data for that. In case you are interested the source code is here
<https://github.com/abuiles/heathub>

